# Where Are The Flats Around Here



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

*I'm working on a 15' 4 gheenoe thats going to be a pretty mean flats boat, so i need to know where the flats are that the damn red are hiding up in. Any help would be great. *


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

are you new to the area?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I would suggest the art of exploration to find what you seek.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

google earth and bing maps can be your best friend...plus add a map that shows depth to the arsenal and you will be set


----------



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

*No, not brand new to the area, but i'm customizing a 15'4 Gheenoe, for flats fishing and i just can't remember seeing a lot of nice grassy flats nearby. I'm dropping in over on NAS. I definantly checked out the maps, saw some flats, but nothing really grassy. I appreciate the tips though.:usaflag*


----------



## heidy_james (Apr 23, 2010)

> *Jighead (12/04/2010)*I would suggest the art of exploration to find what you seek.


I'm new in this area and i would try soon art of exploration.

Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you?re launching at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Sherman</st1lace></st1:City>?s Cove come out of the cove and turn right.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Once you pass the dock on the right it?s all grass flats to the fence line at the end of the base.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Haven?t had much luck with reds or trout there lately but there has been a lot of Spanish.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Good luck.</p>


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope that this doesn't soon too snooty or arrogant, but you can pretty much find grass flats EVERYWHERE in this area.

Like others have said, look at google and bing maps. There are a LOT of sand flats, but there's grass around the edges and the bottom of basically our entire bay and sound system.

Now, accessing them from a Gheenoe is going to be tricky at times especially if you hit the grass flats around Portofino or somewhere like that b/c it can be a relatively long haul across the sound if it is choppy.

Personally, if I could launch at NAS Pensacola, I'd go around sand island then work the grass flats on the North side of the East end of Perdido Key (Johnson's Beach/Fort McRae); but, that's just me.

Another option is to head into the River systems - Blackwater and Escambia. Lots of creeks and grass there too. 

Just be careful in that Gheenoe around here, they are kinda tippy!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Johnsons Beach is great for flats fishing, lotta specks laying up in there. Im guessing the reds would be there too.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

They're RIGHT HERE!!

by Gulf Breeze

Come See!


----------



## John_smith (Jul 2, 2011)

aawww i am feeling hunger after watching this lolz


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Generally between P'Cola and Navarre the grass flats are on the north side of the sound and the sand flats are on the south. There are some of each on both sides, but I have found this to be mostly true. Hope that helps.


----------



## bayboy (Mar 20, 2011)

the shores around tarkiln bay in perdido bay are boiling with reds early in the morning. look for stumps


----------

